

Stop the Minimum Fare Language in DC Uber Amendment - jleikin
http://blog.uber.com/2012/07/09/strike-down-the-minimum-fare/

======
Bullislander05
This is really unfortunate. Of course, I can see council members looking to
protect an established industry. In their eyes, they could either let the open
market work where riders choose between Uber & taxis and potentially put taxi
drivers out of work or work to keep this startup out of the business and
protect an entrenched economy. It's a no-brainer in their eyes, but it's
surely unfortunate in terms of progress.

